# Handyrechnung beträgt 99 € da angeblicher Anruf an 44444



## Regenbogenbruecke (28 August 2011)

Hallo,

habe soeben einen Riesenschock bekommen, als ich meine Handyrechnung gesehen habe. Sie beträgt über 99 €, da ich angeblich am 9.8. die Nummer 44444 angrufen habe (38 min lang) und dies 64 € gekostet haben soll. Fakt ist aber, dass ich diese Nummer nicht angerufen habe und auch nicht bereit bin dieses Betrag zu zahlen. Wenn ich jedoch auf gewählte Rufnummern bei meinem Handy gehe, erscheint dort am 9.8. tatsächlich diese Nummer. Ich verstehe das nicht... ich habe zu 100%ig nicht gewählt oder dort angerufen.
Nun meine Frage: was ist zu tun? Ich kenne mich auf diesem Gebiet überhaupt nicht aus und bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Regenbogenbruecke


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus daß es ein Vertragshandy und kein Prepaidhandy ist.
Als allererstes würde ich vom Provider ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG" fordern.
Das weitere Vorgehen hängt davon ab wie sehr Du von dieser Nummer abhängig bist.
Wenn Dir die Nummer pups ist würde ich den Abruf zurückholen und nur den unstrittigen Betrag unter gleichzeitiger schriftlicher Meldung an den Provider überweisen. In dem Fall kann es nämlich passieren wenn sich der Provider stur stellt daß er Dir erstmal die Nummer abklemmt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140
Oft genug ist aber der Fall auch schon nach der Anforderung des Prüfprotokolls erledigt.
Des Weiteren würde ich mir sofort eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen.
Was steht denn auf Deiner Rechnung welcher Anbieter das sein soll?
Technische Frage noch - wäre es theorethisch möglich daß Du mal die Tastensperre mal vergessen hast und der Anruf ev so zustandegekommen ist?


----------



## Regenbogenbruecke (28 August 2011)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Antwort.
ja also es ist ein Vertragshandy. Bin bei tchibo. Auf der Rechnung steht: Sonderrufnummern: darunter die Uhrzeit, Datum und dann die Nummer 44444. Mehr steht da nicht. Seltsamerweise ist auch gar keine Vorwahl oder sowas bei der Nummer dabei.
Ja theoretisch könnte der Anruf durch ne fehlende Tastensperre zu stande gekommen sein, weil ich sie manchmal vergesse... allerdings war ich zu der Zeit, als der Anruf war meiner Erinnerung nach zu Hause und habe gelernt und da liegt das Handy eigtl immer neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2011)

Dann bleibt Dir erstmal nur auf das Prüfprotokoll zu warten. Fordere auch gleich die Adresse des Drittanbieters an, weil wer von mir Geld will muß sich auch identifizieren. Wie gesagt, ich selbst würde den Betrag nicht zahlen wenn ich mir sicher wäre daß ein willentlicher Anruf unmöglich ist


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2011)

Wobei zu bedenken ist, das eine vergessene Tastatursperre und dann das wählen in der Hosentasche ein eigenes Verschulden ist und nicht dem Dienstleister angehängt werden kann. Da kann die vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise nach hinten los gehen und erheblich teurer werden. Vor allem wenn die Tel.Nr in der eigenen Liste der gewählte Rufnummern auftaucht. Das bedeutet, sie wurde auf deinem Handy gewählt. Nichts anderes würde ein Prüfprotokoll aussagen.
Auch das "eigentlich liegt mein Telefon neben mir auf dem Tisch" sagt schon aus, das es eben doch in der Tasche gewesen sein könnte oder das evt. auch auf dem Tisch was aufs Handy gelegt wurde, was dann zum Anruf führte.

Ich würde in diesem Falle mir selbst in den Hintern beissen und die Rechnung als Lehrgeld verbuchen und nun immer daran denken, die Tastatursperre zu aktiviren.
Viele Handys können das auch schon automatisch. Meins macht nach 15 Sek die Sperre aktiv, da ich das auch öfter mal vergesse.

Frage ist nun nur noch, welche Art des Handys liegt hier vor? "Normales Handy" oder ein Smart Phone mit Android oder anderes Betriebssystem? Dann würde ich es genauer begutachten, ob ich mir evt. ein Virus oder Trojaner in Form eines Apps eingefangen habe.


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2011)

Drum habe ich ja explizit danach gefragt - aber gut daß Du es noch weiter ausgeführt hast


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2011)

Ja uns beiden war das klar, aber leider sind ja nicht alle so mit den Hintergründen vertraut und deswegen habe ich es etwas ausführlicher dargestellt, damit auch nicht so mit dem Thema vertraute, nicht das Falsche machen.


----------



## Regenbogenbruecke (28 August 2011)

Hi,
also eigtl kann ich mir kaum nen Trojaner o. Ä. eingefangen haben, habe kein Internet und kein Bluetooth.
Weshalb kann es mich noch teurer kommen, wenn ich ein Prüfprotokoll anfordere?
Habe heute nochmals diese Nummer (44444) gewählt und es kommt, dass sie nicht einmal vergeben sei. Aus diesem Grund würde mich ein Prüfprotoll interessieren.
Wenn der Anbieter auf sturr schaltet oder behauptet ich hätte die Nummer gewählt, kann ich es ja eh nur akzeptieren.


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2011)

Ne, man kann sich durchaus wehren. Vor allem wenn Du die Meldung bekommst daß diese Nummer gar nicht vergeben ist.
Und was Tigger meinte war, daß wenn Du meinem Rat folgst und die Zahlung verweigerst, dann aber festgestellt wird daß Du doch (und wenns per vergessener Tastensperre war) angerufen hast daßDu dann die ganzen Mahnkosten mit an der Backe hast.
Das Prüfprotokoll ist üblicherweise kostenlos


----------



## Regenbogenbruecke (29 August 2011)

achso... na ja gezahlt wird das eh, weil das heute abgebucht wurde. (Ich zahle per Lastschrift)... Ich könnte zwar jetzt zur Bank laufen und gleich alles rückbuchen lassen, habe aber beschlossen erst mal die Überprüfung abzuwarten bevor das Geld zig mal hin und her wandert. Weil auf noch mehr zusätzliche Kosten habe ich echt keine Lust!
Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2011)

Dann merk Dir im Zweifelsfall diesen Link

>>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


----------



## BenTigger (30 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Dann merk Dir im Zweifelsfall diesen Link
> 
> >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


 Wobei hier die 6 Wochenfrist greift, da ja eine Einzugsermächtigung an die Telefongesellschaft/Provider gegeben wurde. Das andere ist nur bei einer ungenehmigten Lastschrift länger rückrufbar.


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2011)

Na ja, wenn der Anruf NICHT getätigt wurde käme aber die 13-Monatsregel zumTragen.
Aber Regenbogenbrücke muß wissen was sie mit unseren Infos tut ...


----------



## BenTigger (30 August 2011)

Bist du sicher?
Ich habe bei meinem Provider dafür unterschreiben müssen, dass er die gestellte Rechnung einziehen darf. Nicht dafür, das er nur von mir getätigte Anrufe in Rechnung stellen und einziehen darf. Denn es handelt sich ja nur um die Erlaubniss, eine Lastschrift von meinem Konto zu tätigen. Da der Provider also eine Einzugsermächtigung von mir hat, darf er sogar seine Betriebsfeier von meinem Konto einziehen und mir bleiben dann 6 Wochen Zeit, diese Abbuchung zu widerufen, da sie nichts mit dem von mir genehmigten aktivitäten zu tun hat. Danach ist das dann mein Problem, wie ich das Geld zurück bekomme aber nicht das meiner Bank.
Ich würde also lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, wenn ich eine Lastschriftabbuchungserlaubnis unterschrieben habe und innerhalb der 6 Wochen den Betrag zurückbuchen, als auf die 13 Monatsklausel vertrauen. Je nach Bank und deren Sturköpfe kann das daneben gehen, wenn ich zu lange warte. Du weist doch, was ich sicher in der Tasche habe, gebe ich so schnell nicht wieder her...

PS. Bei der Betriebsfeierkostenabbuchung  wäre natürlich sofort der Abbuchungserlaubnis ein Widerruf gefolgt, da das Vertrauen somit nicht mehr gegeben ist.


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2011)

Gut, ich hätte das Geld sowieso nach der hippo´schen Sofortabzugsregel zurückgebucht. Keine Leistung keine Kohle!
M.w. gilt aber nach Treu und Glauben eine Lastschrifterlaubnis immer nur für berechtigte Forderungen. Das steht in irgendeiner Form sogar in den Abrufgenehmigungen drin.

Aber Du hast von der Seite her auf jeden Fall Recht ...


> Du weist doch, was ich sicher in der Tasche habe, gebe ich so schnell nicht wieder her...


... insofern gleich holen - aber wenn sie denn nicht mag (siehe das Posting über meinem) sollte sie diese Regel zumindest kennen.


----------



## sascha (30 August 2011)

Kurzwahlnummer 44444

Avarto mobile GmbH
Hamburg


----------



## Gastposter (30 August 2011)

http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/kodex.asp


> Premium-Dienste Verhaltenskodex
> *Um einen Standard für Verbraucher- und Jugendschutz sowie bestmögliche Kosten- und Anbieter-Transparenz zu erreichen, haben Mobilfunk- und Inhalteanbieter ein verbindliches Regelwerk für Premium-Dienste entworfen.*
> Diesen Verhaltenskodex für das Angebot von Premium SMS/Mobilen Diensten und webbasierten Diensten können Sie sich hier als PDF herunterladen.
> Hier sehen Sie eine Liste aller Unternehmen, die den Verhaltenskodex derzeit unterzeichnet haben:
> ...


Zynismus pur


----------



## BenTigger (30 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... insofern gleich holen - aber wenn sie denn nicht mag (siehe das Posting über meinem) sollte sie diese Regel zumindest kennen.


Sehe ich auch so, aber eben auch wissend, das sich nach 6 Wochen vielleicht nicht mehr so leicht das Geld zurückholen lässt und sie dann von Uns das Geld wieder haben möchte 



Hippo schrieb:


> Es wurde ihr ja geraten das Geld gleich zu holen, wollte sie ja nicht ...



Und ich wollte nur verhindern, das man ihr glauben macht, wenn sie es jetzt nicht holt kann sie es noch in 12 Monaten tun. Sprich, wenn nicht jetzt dann Geld wech.


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2011)

Es wurde ihr ja geraten das Geld gleich zu holen, wollte sie ja nicht ...



> achso... na ja gezahlt wird das eh, weil das heute abgebucht wurde. (Ich zahle per Lastschrift)... Ich könnte zwar jetzt zur Bank laufen und gleich alles rückbuchen lassen, habe aber beschlossen erst mal die Überprüfung abzuwarten bevor das Geld zig mal hin und her wandert. Weil auf noch mehr zusätzliche Kosten habe ich echt keine Lust!


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2011)

Nach eingehender Mod-Diskussion,die zwar kein 100%-Ergebnis gebracht hat, aber ein deutliches halten wir fest daß in diesem Fall eher davon auszugehen ist daß die 13-Monatsregel *NICHT* anwendbar ist


----------



## Regenbogenbruecke (31 August 2011)

Hallo,
danke für alle Antworten und Hinweise.
Ja soweit ich gehört habe, gilt da auch die 6-Wochen-Regel. Aber wie gesagt, bevor ich Mahnungen im briefkasten habe, warte ich erst mal ab.... ^^ Bisher gab es so oder so noch keinerlei Reaktion von seiten meines Handyanbieters.

glg Regenbogenbruecke


----------



## Teleton (31 August 2011)

Der Anruf war ja am 9.8.11 . Da ist die  6-Wochenfrist - wenn es sie denn gäbe- noch locker einzuhalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2011)

[offtopic]
http://www.tutsi.de/klingelton-abzo...lingeltonen-ab/2011/03/02/tutsi-blog-aktuell/
arvato nutzt die 44444 für unterschiedliche Dinge:
http://www.google.de/search?q=44444...=1600&bih=677&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

tutsi.de schrieb:
			
		

> Da auf dieser Seite durch Google Anzeigen geschaltet werden, hoffen wir natürlich nicht, dass in diesem Artikel jetzt ausgerechnet Anbieter von Klingeltönen beworben werden,


----------



## Regenbogenbruecke (1 September 2011)

gilt die 6-wochenfrist b Betätigung des anrufs oder ab dann, wenn das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde??


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Ab Abrufdatum, weil früher konntest Du ja nicht Kenntnis der Abbuchung erlangen


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2011)

Regenbogenbruecke schrieb:


> gilt die 6-wochenfrist ab Betätigung des anrufs oder ab dann, wenn das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde??



Aber mal klar überlegt, wenn das Telefongespräch sie Frist starten würde, würden die meisten Telefonrechnungen 7 Wochen oder 14 Monate nach dem Gespräch versendet werden, damit ja nie einer das Geld zurückfordern kann 

Die 6 Wochenfrist bezieht sich auf den  Abbuchungszeitpunkt einer Rechnung mit der dein Konto belastet wurde. Laut meiner Bank beginnt die Frist mit Zusendung bzw. Onlineabruf des Kontoauszuges. Denn ab da habe ich Kentniss von der Abbuchung. Spätester Fristbegin ist der Quartalsabschluss mit dem die Frist spätestens zu laufen beginnt und der mir immer als Kontoauszugsquartalsabschluss mit der Post zugesendet wird.

So jedenfalls die Auskunft meiner Bank, als ich mal nachfragte, ob ich als Onlinekunde nicht auf das Papier und damit Porto verzichten kann. Dies wurde jedoch eben wegen dieser Fristen abgelehnt, da man gezwungen ist, mich zu Informieren und die Zusendung als rechtliche Info gewertet wird das ich auch Kentniss über die Kontobewegung erhalten habe.
Ich kann jedoch nicht sagen, ob andere Banken die Wertstellung der Rechnung auf dem Konto bereits als Friststart werten. Hier bin ich bezüglich der Rechtlichen Lage unwissend. Frage da am besten mal bei deiner Bank nach.


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Ich bekam folgende Auskunft:

Gilt ab Abruf, sprich ab dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich frühestens von dem Abruf Kenntnis erlangen konnte.
Das ist lt der Sparkasse auch der Grund, wenn Du Deine Kontoauszüge nicht abholst, diese nach spätestens 5 (!) Wochen die Kontoauszüge zuschicken damit man noch Zeit hat Abrufe zurückholen zu können
Wobei das nach der Erfahrung hier mit Bankauskünften auch nicht stimmen muß


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2011)

Jau, dann sind das schon zwei Bankhäuser die gleich arbeiten


----------



## Yosi (22 Februar 2012)

Heute bekomme ich ebenfalls eine Rechnung von EPlus, dass ich angeblich 44444 am 11.01.2012 angewählt haben soll. Mit angeblich 58:08 Minuten hat EPlus 115.57 € per Lastschrift von meinem Konto eingezogen. Ich habe mit einem anderen Funkhandy die Rufnummer 44444 ohne Vorwahl gewählt, wo mir eine Herrenstimme mitteilt, dass dieser Anruf mir jetzt 1,99 €/Minute kostet. Es war nicht einmal ein Klingelzeichen zuvor.
Da ich eine sofortige Tastensperre in meinem Handy habe, kann ich diese Nummer nicht selbst angerufen haben. Ich glaube hier liegt Betrug vor. Hat noch jemand Erfahrung damit bzw. was ist bei euch rausgekommen?


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2012)

Lies doch mal den Thread (so groß ist er ja nicht). Da steht gleich im zweiten Beitrag was Du als Erstmaßnahme tun mußt


----------



## Yosi (22 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Thread (so groß ist er ja nicht). Da steht gleich im zweiten Beitrag was Du als Erstmaßnahme tun mußt


 
Ich hab den Chat bereits gelesen und ich bin gerade dabei mich an EPlus zu wenden bzw. die Lastschrift zurückzubuchen.

Meine Frage war dahingehend, ob schon was rausgekommen ist?


----------



## Hippo (22 Februar 2012)

Mehr als da steht wissen wir auch nicht. Leider sind die Rückmeldungen immer sehr selten.
Die Vermutung geht aber dahin daß der Threadersteller nicht zahlen mußte (sonst wäre weiter geschimpft worden)
Aber das ist leider keine gesicherte Erkenntnis.
Zum Thema Rückbuchung steht in den ersten Posts auch was. Du läufst beim Handy im Gegensatz zum Festnetz Gefahr daß Du abgeklemmt wirst


----------



## Yosi (22 Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt ersteinmal nebenbei die Verbraucherzentrale über diese Rufnummer informiert und werde sehen, was bei mir rauskommt.

Ich finde es gut, dass ich euer Chad einfach über Google durch Eingabe der 44444 gefunden habe und dass, wenn es noch weitere Betroffene gibt, sich dazu erkundingen bzw. auch melden können, damit diesem Betrug schnellstens ein Ende gesetzt wird.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Yosi (24 Februar 2012)

Rückantwort:

Nachdem ich meinen Netzbetreiber EPlus per Kontaktformular diesbezüglich angeschrieben habe, habe ich heute eine Email erhalten: "Vielleicht steckt Ihr Handy manchmal in der Tasche, ohne dass die Tastensprerre aktiviert ist? Nicht selten entstehen dadurch so genannte Taschengespräche. Da uns Ihre Zufriedenheit am Herzen liegt, schreiben wir Ihnen aus Kulanz den Betrag gut. Sie bekommen den Betrag zurücküberwiesen."

Ich bin überwältigt, dass das so schnell komplikationslos geklärt ist ...   super


----------



## Veli (5 März 2012)

Und noch ein Fall,Rechnung von O2/Alice, dass ich "Servicedienste" 44444 und _komischerweise_ auch am 11.01.2012 angewählt haben soll mit 25min.
Also,da stimmt was nicht oder !??


----------



## OptimusPrime (18 März 2012)

Und hier noch ein Fall bei O2: ich habe angeblich am 25.02.2012 um 11:26 9,15 min und um 11:34 1,38 min die 444444 gewählt haben ... zu dieser Zeit war ich arbeiten und habe die Nummer auf keinen Fall wählen können. weiterhin ist komisch dass hier ein noch vorhandenes Guthaben bei O2 wohl genau bis auf 0 aufgebraucht wurde. Daher kann ich leider auch keine Lastschrift zurückbuchen. Handy ist übrigens KEIN smartphone gewesen, dies habe ich erst seit einer Woche  Werd mal das komische Protokoll anfordern.


----------



## Nanni (18 März 2012)

Zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Gespräch sind nur 8 Minuten. Also kann 9.15 min Gesprächsdauer schon mal nicht stimmen.. Klar, dass da was faul ist.


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2012)

Anforderung eines "Qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach §45 TKG" ist hier der Rat der Wahl!


----------



## Pedram (20 März 2012)

Hallo erste mal an alle,
meine Sohn hat auch eine Freikart von O2. und heute bekam er in jeder Minute Vier sms Meldung das der "sms nicht weiter gesendet werden kann weil keinen Guthaben mehr hat" dann habe ich bei O2 angerufen. der Herr am Telefon sagt er mir das mein Sohn eine kosten pflichtige Nummer 44444 angerufen hat der 6,99€ die Minute kostet!!! darauf hin habe ich meinen Sohn gefragt ob das stimmt und er sagte mir nein. ich habe in sein Telefon geschaute und der Nummer war wirklich angerufen ob wohl der Telefon um diese Uhrzeit nicht dabei hatte???

es tute mir Leid wegen schlechte deutsch bin Ausländer


----------



## BenTigger (21 März 2012)

Pedram schrieb:


> es tute mir Leid wegen schlechte deutsch bin Ausländer


 
Echt? Ausländer? Sorry, aber dein Deutsch ist wesentlich besser als das so vieler unsererer hier anwesenden deutschen Jugend 
Also keine Angst, du bist klar verständlich.

Die Nummer stand im Telefon unter gewählte Rufnummern? Wer hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt denn Zugriff auf das Telefon? Denn bisher ist noch kein technisches Verfahren bekannt, bei dem Mobilfunkunternehmen auf ungenutzte Handys Rufnummerneitragungen machen können.

Nächste Frage, was für ein Handy ist das? Smartphone? (Android) evtl einen Virus eingefangen, der dann Anrufe generiert?
Ist ein Virenscanprogram auf dem Handy? (Gibt es als App auf dem Marktplatz)


----------



## Hippo (21 März 2012)

Tastensperre immer aktiviert, diese Nummer(n) die nur eine Ziffer verwenden sind gut gewählt um versehentlich angerufen zu werden. Viele Leute tragen das Handy ja in der Hosentasche und da drückts gern mal eine Taste rein



BenTigger schrieb:


> Echt? Ausländer? Sorry, aber dein Deutsch ist wesentlich besser als das so vieler unsererer hier anwesenden deutschen Jugend


Das unterschreib´ ich glatt!


----------



## Pedram (22 März 2012)

Danke Tigger für denn Kompliment.

Also ja die Nummer stand unter gewählten Nummre. niemanden hatte zugriff auf denn Telefon weil niemanden in diese Zeitpunkt zuhaue war und der Handy auf Schrank lag. (er darf seine Handy nicht mit zu Schule mitnehmen). das ist keine smartphone!!! ist einfache Samsung Handy ohne Kamera und irgend welche besondere technick habe dafür 20€ nur bezahlt.

mich wundert das der Nummer gewählt war! aber der Telefon versuchte  ständig eine sms zu versenden? wie gesagt er bekam in Minute 4 sms, das der nicht genügen Guthaben hat um der sms zu senden. am ende waren zirka über 100 sms.


----------



## mikail (30 Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Und hier noch ein Fall bei O2/Alice: ich habe auch angeblich am 01.05.2012 um 16:23 Uhr 15,08  min  30 Euro die Nr. 444444444 gewählt haben. Also da stimmt irgendwas nicht, also so ne komische Nummer , das ist nur ein grosse Betrug von O2 denke ich mal.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2012)

Guggst Du >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-abzocke-bzw-wahrscheinlich-betrug-premium-voice.34151/


----------



## Only (28 November 2012)

Yosi schrieb:


> Rückantwort:
> 
> Nachdem ich meinen Netzbetreiber EPlus per Kontaktformular diesbezüglich angeschrieben habe, habe ich heute eine Email erhalten: "Vielleicht steckt Ihr Handy manchmal in der Tasche, ohne dass die Tastensprerre aktiviert ist? Nicht selten entstehen dadurch so genannte Taschengespräche. Da uns Ihre Zufriedenheit am Herzen liegt, schreiben wir Ihnen aus Kulanz den Betrag gut. Sie bekommen den Betrag zurücküberwiesen."
> 
> Ich bin überwältigt, dass das so schnell komplikationslos geklärt ist ... super


hallo,
gleiche Themen wie bei viele andere ... angeblich habe ich am 16.10.2012 um 13:15 die 44444 angerufen habe. Es stimmt nicht da ich auch an dem Tag gearbeitet habe und mein Handy lag in meiner Tasche im Spindschrank. Mein Vertrag ist auch bei E-Plus wie bei Yoshi, ich musste €30,- für 15:29 minute bezahlen. Ich habe bei E-Plus Kundendienst angerufen, die Antwort ist vielleicht eine Hosentasche anrufe, da bei Yoshi geklappt hat die Summe zurück zuholen, möchte ich gerne wissen wo ich die Kontakformular finde. danke


----------



## Reilo (23 Januar 2013)

Habe auch anscheind die 44444 gewählt, und es sind 50,11€. Hab das Handy an dem tag nur ein mal benutzt und es ist auch nichts im Protokol ! Habe ein Prüfprotokol angefordert und mal sehen was raus kommt!!!


----------



## Schängelche (26 September 2013)

Hallo, "44444-Geschädigte"! Bin Kunde bei O2 und auch in diese Kostenfalle getappt. O2 hat aber sehr kundenfreundlich reagiert: Lt. Rechnung entstand der Mehrbetrag wg. 44444 wg. Nutzung dieser Premium-Kurzwahl, Kontaktdaten: "mr. next id GmbH, Hamburg". Nachdem meine wiederholten Versuche, "mr. next" per Mail zu erreichen, unbeantwortet blieben, hat das O2 für mich getan und mir dessen Antwort weitergeleitet. "mr. next" verwies an die Firma "partner & more" und O2 zeigte sich interessiert am Fortgang meiner weiteren Recherchen. Also habe ich heute eine Mail an "Partner & more" geschickt
Außerdem habe ich die Bundesnetzwerkagentur informiert, die für Medienmissbrauch zuständig ist - ich rate Euch, das auch zu tun! Zudem habe ich bei O2 bewirkt, dass von meinem Handy aus grundsätzlich keine Kurzwahlnummern mehr angerufen werden können.


----------



## Teleton (26 September 2013)

> O2 hat aber sehr kundenfreundlich reagiert


Das ist eine netzinterne Kurzwahl die -im Gegensatz zu echten Mehrwertnummern- unmittelbar von O2 betrieben wird. O2 fordert das Geld auch wenn an next id eine Provision dafür gezahlt wird wenn sie es schaffen Anrufe auf der Nummer zu "locken".
Was soll daran kundenfreundlich sein wenn man sich daran interessiert zeigt was die eigenen Erfüllungsgehilfen so machen.

Anrufe bei Kurzwahlen sind häufig butt-calls sog. Hosentaschenanrufe. Früher waren auf den Nummern 11111, 22222, 33333 usw. Premiumdatendienste da lag der Schaden dann bei 2-3 €, dann kam man seitens der Netzbetreiber auf die geniale Idee dort Premiumsprachdienste anzubieten. Jetzt erfolgt eine Trennung bei einem versehentlichen Anruf durch den Anbieter erst nach 1 Stunde bei bis zu 1,99 die Minute.


----------



## Teleton (26 September 2013)

Bei der Gelegenheit hätte ich eine super Geschäftsidee.
Der ADAC klagt ja über 100.000de von Hosentaschenanrufen jährlich weil er in vielen Handy-Telefonverzeichnissen an erster Stelle steht. Wir gründen nunmehr den "Aachner Aal und Aas Auswertungsdienst" abgekürzt AAAAAA, darunter betreiben wir eine Mehrwertnummer für 1,99 die Minute. Als Content liefern wir den Anrufer die aktuellen Börsenpreise für Fisch und Schweinehälften usw die von einem Computer aus der Zeitung vorgelesen werden.
Bringt sicherlich einen Schnitt von 100 Euro pro Anruf.
Jetzt benötigen wir nur noch etwas Startkapital um unseren Eintrag als vorprogrammierten Eintrag in die Handy-Telefonbücher zu installieren (könnte man u.U. auch durch eine Trojaner-App erledigen lassen).
Hurra ich werde reich wie Warren Buffet!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> könnte man u.U. auch durch eine Trojaner-App erledigen lassen


Для вашего проекта, я рад помочь


----------



## biko (2 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
auch ich habe eine Handy-Rechnung über Sonderdienste zur
Ziffernfolge 44444 bekommen. Rückmeldung von Unitymedia steht noch aus.
Zum angeblichen Gesprächszeitpunkt wurde nicht telefoniert.
Die Tastensperre ist immer aktiviert. Nur ich benutze das Handy.
Es handelt sich um einen alten Nokia-Klassiker - keine Apps-Tauglichkeit.
Ein Fremdzugang kann ich ausschließen. Die Ruf-Nr. taucht als getätigter
Anruf in der Handyliste tatsächlich zu meinem Erstaunen auf. Für mich ist
ganz klar, daß mein Handy geknackt wurde. Es muß eine technische Möglichkeit geben,
diese mißliche Situation zum Nachteil des Konsumenten herbei führen zu können.
Gibt es dazu vielleicht Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Dezember 2013)

biko schrieb:


> 1. Zum angeblichen Gesprächszeitpunkt wurde nicht telefoniert.
> 2. Die Ruf-Nr. taucht als getätigter Anruf in der Handyliste tatsächlich zu meinem Erstaunen auf.
> 
> 3. Es handelt sich um einen alten Nokia-Klassiker
> ...



Zu 1 und 2:
Da widersprechen sich deine Angaben. Wenn die Nummer beim alten Nokia in der Rufnummernliste auftaucht, ist der Ruf auch von dem Handy abgegangen.

zu 3-5:

Nokias alter Art können nicht durch Apps manipuliert werden, Es soll SMS gegeben haben, die eine Rückantwort generieren.

zu 4 Beim Nokia schaltet sich die Tastensperre automatisch nach einer Zeit ein. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass du es ungesperrt in die Hosentasche steckst, dann durch druck von Aussen auf das Tastenfeld die 4444444444444 anwählst. 
Beim späteren herausholen des Handys ist dann die Tastatur automatisiert gesperrt worden. 
Dir ist das dann gar nicht aufgefallen.

zu 5. Das kann man sicher nachträglich noch prüfen, ob eine Fremdbeeinflussung von aussen stattfand, wenn du zwischenzeitlich nichts löschtest.


----------



## biko (3 Dezember 2013)

Hi, kurze Verständigungsfragen zu deinen Ausführungen.

zu 3-5:
Nokias alter Art können nicht durch Apps manipuliert werden, Es soll SMS gegeben haben, die eine Rückantwort generieren.
=> Was verstehst du unter Rückantwort?

zu 5. Das kann man sicher nachträglich noch prüfen, ob eine Fremdbeeinflussung von aussen stattfand, wenn du zwischenzeitlich nichts löschtest.
=>  Wer oder was kann eine Überprüfung bzgl. Fremdbeeinflussung vornehmen/durchführen?

Der Verbraucherzentrale sind solche Fälle schon bekannt. Werde mich auch dort informieren.
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2013)

Eine Rückantwort ist eine automatisch generierte SMS die zum Absender oder zu einer anderen Nummer gesendet wird, wenn du die SMS öffnest-

und prüfen können das alle , die sich mit dem Handy und deren Funktionen auskennen. z.B. Servicetechniker in Handyreparaturläden oder Freaks, die die internen Codes kennen


----------



## gereby (1 Oktober 2014)

gleiche nummer, gleiches dilemma.

allerdings: bei mir war DEFINITIV die tastensperre aktiv. und: da ich ein DUAL-SIMCARD-handy habe, muss ich VOR verbindungsaufbau manuell die entsprechende simcard wählen (pfeiltasten hoch und runter) und DANN noch auf die grüne taste drücken (ALLE andere funktionieren NICHT). 

da dies annähern per zufall UNMÖGLICH ist, ist davon auszugehen, dass der betreffende anbieter sich auf anderem wege diese leistungen zu erschleichen versucht.


----------



## JessyF (6 September 2016)

War bei mir ganz ähnlich der Fall, ich bekam eine SMS, klickte auf einen enthaltenen Link.
Nichts passierte, zumindest nichts was ich sah.
Auf meiner nächsten Rechnung stand ein Anruf an eine 0900 Nummer mit knapp 100 Euro - ich vermute mal dass das zusammenhängt.
Aber machen kann ich wohl nichts weil ja den Anruf wahrsheinlich tatsächlich erfolgte oder ?
JessyF


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2016)

Qualifizierten Gesprächsnachweis gem. §45 TkG fordern.
(Muß innerhalb 8 Wochen nach Rechnungsstellung erfolgen)
Ansonsten hier mal nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 September 2016)

JessyF schrieb:


> ....weil ja den Anruf wahrsheinlich tatsächlich erfolgte oder ?


Nein, nicht unbedingt. Ein Anruf würde im Einzelverbindungsnachweis stehen. Diese Buchung erscheint wahrscheinlich als "offlinebilling". Man zahlt bei strittigen Positionen nur den unstrittigen Anteil und alles andere wird separat verhandelt. Aber Uffpasse - des Telefonunternehmen, dass die Rechnung erstellt hat, muss darüber konkret in Kenntnis gesetzt werden, was bezahlt wird und was nicht. Außerdem auch unbedingt die Mehrwertsteuer richtig rausrechnen.


----------



## Hippo (7 September 2016)

Bleibt noch die Frage - Vertrag oder Prepaid ...


----------



## TerenceH (8 September 2016)

Hat man denn überhaupt ne Chance als Prepaid Kunde einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu kriegen ?
Terence


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2016)

Guggst Du hier

https://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/45i.html


----------



## Quasimodo (6 Januar 2017)

Richtig, nur werden bei einer Prepaid Karte eben aus technischen Gründen keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert, ergo ist es Essig mit der Einzelaufstellung.


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2017)

Pech für den Provider ...


----------



## Teleton (6 Januar 2017)

Quasimodo schrieb:


> Richtig, nur werden bei einer Prepaid Karte eben aus technischen Gründen keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert, ergo ist es Essig mit der Einzelaufstellung.


Woraus ergibt sich das? Bei vielen Prepaid Karten kann man auch einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis erhalten, da werden die auch den CRD noch haben.

Ausserdem sind "Anrufe" zur 44444 keine normalen Verbindungen sondern eher wie Haustelefon zu betrachten, interne Verbindungen.


----------

